# Custom 12", 16" AND 20" RIMS 144 SPOKE AND MORE.



## solito---1 (Apr 18, 2007)

12", 16" and 20" Custom rims I only a have some one made a few for my personal use and I only have 2 extra pairs of 12" 16" and 20" for sale . They took alot of time to make this rims, this wheels don't come with break or rear sproket . 12" and 16" have 144 spokes, 20" have 216 spokes. i have some made last year and i sold them locally so their not many around. 
Price pair $165 for 12" , $175 for 16" and $185 for 20"
Only have two pairs of each.

i would like to sell the locally, but i can send them if they pay for shipping.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

nice!!!!!!

:0


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

you got a PM....


----------



## solito---1 (Apr 18, 2007)

sale pending on a set 0f 12" and 20"


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Is there a hole for a valve stem on them?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 12 2008, 02:29 PM~9925246
> *Is there a hole for a valve stem on them?
> *


hole for valve stem not included. Some assembly required... :|


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 13 2008, 12:31 AM~9925266
> *hole for valve stem not included. Some assembly required...  :|
> *


I see the valve stem hole on the 20" but how about the 12" and 16" ?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

novalvestemowndddd


----------



## solito---1 (Apr 18, 2007)

yes there is a hole for the valve stem.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by solito---1_@Feb 13 2008, 12:42 AM~9925344
> *yes there is a hole for the valve stem.
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

clean rims


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

nice


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

better than mines :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 12 2008, 07:33 PM~9927846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like the way they look on a bike . :|


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

> *i dont like the way they look on a bike . *


should we try to see how they look on a car???


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Feb 12 2008, 10:53 PM~9930064
> *should we try to see how they look on a car???
> *


perhaps or maybe a motorcycle . :|


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Feb 13 2008, 12:00 AM~9930148
> *perhaps or maybe a motorcycle . :|
> *


MAYBE :|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SHIT LOOKS SICK


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 12 2008, 11:03 PM~9930182
> *MAYBE :|
> *


:|


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:yessad:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOK GOOD


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

CAN U MAKE THEM STRAIGHT LACE 
I THINK THEY'LL LOOK BETTER


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Man I was planing to do some like this!

I'll have to find some thing else for my 12''

but they look hella sweet bro!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Nice work bro


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

THe only bad thing is they're unplated and there's no way you'd be able to put them back together after you take them apart, maybe the 20" but not the 12' or 16" because what people fail to see is all the spokes are different lengths so each spoke has to be in its specific hole otherwise it wont fit back together so if you take it apart to plate it you're screwed.

I think they look tight myself though , I like them :thumbsup:


----------

